

The Cultured Ape (Documentary) - jostmey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTeLsEGPjdU

======
jostmey
Evolution is a slow, gradual process. So it should not be surprising that much
of our behavior first appeared long ago in our evolution. The fact that a
female chimpanzee was observed wearing a chimpanzee made necklace in the wild
shows that such behavior is deeply rooted in our biology. The behavior likely
spans back to the period of time when our evolution diverged away from the
apes. It makes you wonder how much of our behavior, and indeed how much of our
society, is rooted in our genes.

